# Systemwiederherstellung funktioniert nicht mehr



## luny (7. April 2008)

Hallo!

Seit einigen Tagen kann ich die Systemwiederherstellung nicht mehr starten - es kommt nur noch ein Fenster mit der Überschrift Systemwiederherstellung aber das Fenster ist weiß. Oder mein PC reagiert überhaupt nicht, wenn ich "Systemwiederherstellung" anklicke. 

Das Problem trat auf, nachdem ich ZoneAlarm Internet Security Suite installieren wollte. Da nach der Installation mein Internet nicht mehr ging, habe ich die Software wieder deinstalliert und dann nach genauer Anleitung eines Mitarbeiter des Support Centers von Zonelabs wieder installiert. Das Internet ging nicht, ich habe ZAISS wieder deinstalliert und wollte eine Systemwiederherstellung machen, da das Internet nach wie vor nicht funktionierte. Und ab diesem Zeitpunkt trat das oben beschriebene Problem auf. Auch im abgesicherten Modus. Das Internet-Problem konnte mein Cousin lösen, aber die Systemwiederherstellung funktioniert nach wie vor nicht. 

Unter Arbeitsplatz/Eigenschaften/Sytemwiederherstellung ist KEIN Häckchen bei "Systemwiederherstellung deaktiviert" und unter Start/Programme/Verwaltung/Dienste steht die Systemwiederherstellung auf "gestartet" und "automatisch".

Mit AntiVir habe ich eine Systemprüfung durchgeführt und verdächtige Dateien gelöscht.

Ich benutze die XP Home Edition Version 2002, 
                       Service Pack 2, 
                       224 RAM, 
                       97,9 GB freier Festplattenspeicher.

Die Funktionen "Suche" und "Hilfe und Support" funktionieren übrigens auch nicht.

Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Dafür schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------

